# help



## patrickjulie (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to move to Cyprus with my family (wife 3x kids, 4, 2 and 9 weeks) I'm going to do timeshare - Coral Bay I think. I need any help anyone can give me. It doesn't phase me that much but my other half is very worried. She needs to know about house rentals, nurseries, schools, healthcare etc. I've checked out various websites etc but would rather hear it from the horses mouth so to speak!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Pat


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

patrickjulie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move to Cyprus with my family (wife 3x kids, 4, 2 and 9 weeks) I'm going to do timeshare - Coral Bay I think. I need any help anyone can give me. It doesn't phase me that much but my other half is very worried. She needs to know about house rentals, nurseries, schools, healthcare etc. I've checked out various websites etc but would rather hear it from the horses mouth so to speak!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi again did you see my reply in introductions ? if not make sure you do ..


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Welcome,Pat .If you do go to cyprus you are doing it at a good time when the children are young.If you wish click on my link at bottem. there is a page on schoolsalsoimfo on moving and living in cyprus there is a FQA button feel feee to ask.Payia is nice its top of hill over looking coral bay.has a lot of rental.
there is a new nursary little Acorns, and stepping stones.
there are a few rentals on site will give you a idea of price.
all the best lots to sort but worth it.
Tricia


----------



## patrickjulie (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help - just a quick question, are the nurseries state ran and/or privately ran? If they're state ran will my kids learn greek/cypriot as their primary language?? Are the private nurseries expensive?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not Sure on price but less than uk.State ones are all greek.If you mean to go on too greek school then state may be best.You need to go and see each one you will know what one is best suited for your child.Lots have done the greek schooling and are happy, others private.You need to get out there as rental will depend on school as they finish at one you dont want to be go to far.
Tricia.E-mail or phone nurseries for a price.
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi had a look for you New private nurserie with food 300€ a month paphos.


----------

